# Some of my Fav Photos



## WaterDragon (May 9, 2009)

Well....I haven't been to active here xD I lurk, but don't really feel comfortable answering questions <.<;
Anywho, being the photography nut I am, I tend to stalk my tank when I'm bored....and therefore have a LOT of pictures So I'd like to share with you all a few of my favorites. :3 Enjoy^^

By happy and loving betta.









This is the first decent pic I've been able to get of my SAE, the lil bugger is quick!









My female platy saying Hi. xD My fish just seem to like me.









A Juvenile guppy I had a while back posing for the camera ;3









My Blue-eyed, when he was in the main tank. I just LOVE this eyes in this picture :3









My Angel 'stalking' my betta when he lived in the 50 xD(bit of an inside joke...)









Probably one of my all time favs. x3 'Caught in the act' ;3









And this one is of my little Pleco that a tweaked a bit on photoshop at the request of a friend xD(again, inside joke <.<)










Well, there ya have it :3 My ll time favs out of my 'collection'^^ thanks for taking the time to look =3


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Very nice shots.


----------



## WaterDragon (May 9, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## jeffturner (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice pics buddy


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I love the depth of field!


----------



## WaterDragon (May 9, 2009)

Haha, thanks guys xD I entered the Betta picture in the POTM contest^^
Heres a picture of my newest arrival, took FOREVER to get a decent shot of the bugger. He's a little camera shy and seems to know juuuuuust were to go so that I can't get a good picture. <.<;


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

very nice colouring on him.
Got yourself a good gourami!


----------



## WaterDragon (May 9, 2009)

Thanks!  Goodness knows how long I spent staring at the little Gourami tank looking for juuuust the right one.^^;;


----------



## Hydr0 JoE (Jan 13, 2009)

yea really clear pictures, i like alot


----------



## WaterDragon (May 9, 2009)

Thank you! x3 I hope to one day be a professional photographer, so its good to hear that my pictures I liked 

Heres another, of my new Honey Gourami that resides in my 10 gallon. I got to snag my dads Nikon for a bit and went picture crazy xD(more of her can be seen if you click on the link for my 10 gallon in my siggy, I'm far to lazy to put them all up  )


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

awesome pictures duuude!


----------



## llamas (Jun 29, 2009)

Very nice! Very good looking fish too. Cameras aren't everything. You need nice looking fish to go with them 

My favorite is the one with the blue cichlid and the loach...

What camera did you use?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Dragon, you started this thread by saying you were not comfortable answering questions... Well, in my opinion you could educate a lot of us (me especially) in photography!!!


----------



## WaterDragon (May 9, 2009)

Ha! Found the thread again! x3
Thank you all for the comments, again I'm very pleased to know my pictures are liked 
The camera I used to take the picture with the loach and Cichlid was my Pentax(should look on the box and find out the model or something shouldn't I? xD), though more recently I've started making off with my dads Nikon(I'll ask him more about it)because it takes far better pictures(both Gourami pictures were taken with that camera)



ron v said:


> Dragon, you started this thread by saying you were not comfortable answering questions... Well, in my opinion you could educate a lot of us (me especially) in photography!!!


My, well thank you so much  But to be perfectly honest, I think I'm safe to say I don't know really what I'm doing xDD Apart from a little instruction about how to hold the camera and focus I just grab it and start snapping shots. ^^;


----------



## WaterDragon (May 9, 2009)

Alright, so I JUST took this picture and thought I'd share...I must say this has to be in the top three of my all time favorite fish pictures that I've taken...
And I'd like to note that this wasn't cropped or edited in any way, shape, or form. Only reduced in size so that it could be uploaded to Photobucket


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Are these just your favorite photos because theyre the only ones that didnt come out blurry? haha


----------



## WaterDragon (May 9, 2009)

Haha, lots do come out blurry, I tell ya. But nah, these are just the ones I happen to like the most for various reasons 
....And I'm also to lazy to upload and post everything :lol:


----------

